# when do you pay?



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I have my first appointment in June to see a nurse then after that will make an appointment to see the doctor. I got all my info today in the post, but im not clear on when you have to pay, is it when you see the nurse or doctor?

xxx


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I'm not sure how all clinics works but I'm egg sharing too and had to pay *after* I had seen the nurse, the Consultant and the Counsellor. Once I paid the drug company contacted me and delivered my drugs.

I did however have to pay for some screening tests before I saw the Consultant ( genetic screening tests etc)

Good luck

Jody


----------

